# Dietmat good luck for the world cup final!



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Good luck in Switzerland Dietmar! Bring some "souvenir" in shape of a gold medal


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

More gold medals he doesn't need - cash, now that's a nice first place prize!

Good luck, good shooting. Use the arrows with the green fletch!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Good luck Dietmar.

Bring it all home!

:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

Moparmatty said:


> Good luck Dietmar.
> 
> Bring it all home!
> 
> :thumb: :thumb:


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Break a leg!:thumb: (throws some salt over left shoulder...)


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Good luck Buddy!!!!:canada:


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

good luck Dietmar, bring it home...cha ching!


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

Pierre Couture said:


> Break a leg!:thumb: (throws some salt over left shoulder...)


Think in this case "Hals und Beinbruch" may be more appropos:wink:

Nothing but 10's, Foghorn.


----------



## Foghorn (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks Everyone! I will do my best.

Dietmar


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Good Luck Dietmar, shoot well!!


----------



## RT56 (Jun 24, 2005)

Best of luck from Interlake Archers, we'll all be cheering for you!


----------



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

Good Luck Dietmar,put them in the center.


----------



## KevinT (May 17, 2005)

Good Luck Dietmar.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

Dietmar is in the finals with a 114 after a shootoff


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's the results from the 1/2:

http://www.archeryworldcup.org/LiveScores/LiveScoreInd.aspx?id=261&c=Individual%20Compound%20Men&r=1/2&d=2D&l=Eng


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Great shooting Dietmar! That is a very impressive link that Nocon posted. Archery associations from every discipline should use that format for all shootoffs. That would be great for the shoot down round in the ASA so us fans can follow at home. It would work for the vegas shoot too.


----------



## Canuck (Jan 30, 2003)

Good luck and good shooting in the finals.

Kevin


----------



## tecshooter05 (Mar 7, 2005)

*Dietmar Wins*

Trillus d (can)
112 t10
hofer p (sui)
112 t9


----------



## Chris969872 (Jan 15, 2008)

Well done Dietmar! Warmest congrats from the Board and all your fellow members at YCB.

http://www.archeryworldcup.org/Live...1&c=Individual Compound Men&r=Gold&d=2D&l=Eng


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

good stuff D see ya soon

Sean


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice Shooting,Big Guy


----------



## daryl niekamp (Dec 7, 2006)

*Great Shooting!*

Great shooting dietmar!!!!
Very nice!!!!


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*wow!*

great shooting Dietmar!

Gilles


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

congrats :thumb:


----------



## Big F (Aug 20, 2004)

Congrat's D! After the 1409 and 899 at caldeon I had no doubt. Must have stuck with the green fletches all the way through this time!


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

This is just AWESOME!!!!! Way to go Dietmar well deserve.

CHeers,


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Nice work D.... 2 shootoffs.... Whew

Congratulations...


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

:thumb: :thumb:

A big CONGRATS Dietmar! Way to go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

Congratulations Dietmar!!!!


----------



## Mr. Black Magic (Sep 13, 2007)

Another excellent performance! Congratulations Dietmar!

I'm thinking it's time you wrote a book:wink:


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*green arrows*

red bow , green arrows..

http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Im...p2008/Lausanne/27_Finals/slides/IMG_5606.html

http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Im...p2008/Lausanne/27_Finals/slides/IMG_5681.html

http://www.archery.org/UserFiles/Im...p2008/Lausanne/27_Finals/slides/IMG_5677.html


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

*congrats dietmar*

Great shooting dietmar, way to go.:darkbeer:


----------



## buck knife (Mar 1, 2004)

Nice Shooting,congratulations on that!


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Good on ya' Dietmar. Congratulations!


----------



## Elitegirl (Jun 18, 2008)

*Woo-Hooo!*

That's awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Great job.:darkbeer:


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

Congrats Dietmar.

See ya in a few weeks.


----------



## archeryguyca (May 30, 2005)

*Congratulations*

Congratulations Dietmar!! We're all proud of you! Great job!


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

big congrats D!!!


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

well done! congrats!


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

AWESOME WIN!!!!!

Huge congrats Dietmar ....


----------



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

well done .dietmar congrats


----------



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Good job Dietmar.


----------



## X's OneByOne (Nov 25, 2005)

Well done Dietmar, good job


----------



## Canadian Buck (Apr 7, 2004)

*Great shooting!!*

Congratulations Dietmar!!!


----------



## Tundra_Hawk2003 (Mar 25, 2005)

Congrats!


----------



## rossetti (Apr 29, 2005)

Congratulation and well done again Dietmar


----------



## Xs24-7 (Aug 1, 2002)

They have footage of the finals matchs up now, here is the link to Dietmars win. Good shooting Dietmar, congrats!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gErFh0FWmAU&feature=related


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*wow..*

wow.. thanks Ed.

Gilles


----------



## daryl niekamp (Dec 7, 2006)

*Congrats...*

What can you say,the man is good!!
Congrats.....:set1_applaud:


----------



## Canuck (Jan 30, 2003)

Congrats D. Hope 2009 is as good to you.

Kevin


----------



## Engine10 (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations Dietmar..............


----------



## Nudlebush (Jun 24, 2007)

Congrats bid D.

Times like that make peeing in a bottle worth it....doesn't it?


:wink:


----------



## cheaplaughs (Mar 27, 2005)

*great shooting*

way to go dietmar.your nerves of steel must of been used to the max.great shooting and who was the friendly lady with you.talk soon


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

cheaplaughs said:


> who was the friendly lady with you.


OOOHHH OOOHHHH Can I say it? Please? PLEASE???


_That was no lady, that was his wife._


:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## stalk-and-drop (Mar 1, 2007)

Congatulations!
:darkbeer:


----------



## musky_xl (Dec 20, 2007)

CONGRATS!! Just watched it on the Utube.

With all that pressure (and without too) I would need to shoot from about the 5yard mark to do that


----------

